# Abbruch bei emerge von courier-imap [solved]

## Moonfire

Hi,

folgendes Problem:

```
Compiling atouidt.c

Compiling changeuidgid.c

Compiling strdevt.c

./libtool: line 466: CDPATH: command not found

./libtool: line 466: CDPATH: command not found

./libtool: line 466: CDPATH: command not found

./libtool: line 466: CDPATH: command not found

./libtool: line 1158: func_opt_split: command not found

./libtool: line 1158: func_opt_split: command not found

./libtool: line 1158: func_opt_split: command not found

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.4, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.4

libtool: and run autoconf again.

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.4, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.4

libtool: and run autoconf again.

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.4, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.4

libtool: and run autoconf again.

./libtool: line 1158: func_opt_split: command not found

make[3]: *** [strdevt.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.4, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.4

libtool: and run autoconf again.

make[3]: *** [changeuidgid.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** [atotimet.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** [atouidt.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r1/work/courier-imap-4.1.2/numlib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r1/work/courier-imap-4.1.2/numlib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r1/work/courier-imap-4.1.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2637:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Ich weiß das folgende Fehlermeldung sagt: libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.4

libtool: and run autoconf again.

Aber wie soll ich das vollziehen?

Ich habe bereits libtool, autoconf, automake und gettext neu gebaut.

Auch diverse Parameter in den USE-Flags habe ich schon geändert, aber es bricht permannent an der gleichen Stelle ab.

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

LG Maik

Hier mein System:

```
moonX moonfire # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc1 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.24 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_3800+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Jun 2008 14:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 asf berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread fam fame flac fortran freetype gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 jack java mailbox maildir matroska midi mmx mmx2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia nvtv opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session smp spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd threads tiff unicode usb utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd wma wma123 wmf wmv wxwindows x264 xine xinerama xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x   ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3       trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias version" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Moonfire,

also ich würde 2 Dinge versuchen:

Zuerst schauen was dieses aclocal.m4  auf sich hat und genau das neu bauen.

Schnüffeln wir mal ein bisschen...

```
alice@wonderland $ locate aclocal.m4

...

/usr/bin/aclocal

...

alice@wonderland $  equery b /usr/bin/aclocal

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/aclocal in *... ]

sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 (/usr/bin/aclocal -> ../lib64/misc/am-wrapper.sh)

alice@wonderland $

```

Baue automake-wrapper doch mal neu. Und wenn das dann nicht funktioniert würde ich probieren zur Stable Version von libtool zurückzukehren. (libtool-1.5.26)

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Moonfire

Danke für die Tipps.

Habe mich auch gleich drann gemacht, aber keinen Erfolg verbuchen können.

Gleicher Fehler, auch mit der alten Version von libtool.

Bin daher wieder auf die neue umgestiegen.

Interessanterweise gibt es diesen Fehler ausschließlich bei courier-imap, sonst bei keinem anderen Paket das ich bauen möchte.

Ich Frage mich an dieser Stelle, wie man wohl das acloval.m4 mit den Macros neu bauen kann?

m4 als Paket selber hab ich auch bereits neu gebaut, das war es also auch nicht.

Andere Ideen? 

Danke im voraus

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wie du schon bei bugs.gentoo.org gesehen hast ist das Problem noch nicht gelöst. Ein Downgrade auf die stabile Versionen von libtool und courier-imap-4.0.6 läuft weiterhin ohne Probleme durch.

----------

## Moonfire

So, -r1 ist hier eindeutig nicht -r1.

Nimmt man das ebuild vom bugtracker https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226127 und baut sich das als -r2, dann gibt es keine Probleme.

Es kann das libtool 2.2x genutzt werden und auch sonst gibt es keine Zwischenfälle.

Problem ist für mich somit resolved.

Grüsse Maik

----------

## cc68

 *Moonfire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nimmt man das ebuild vom bugtracker https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226127 und baut sich das als -r2, dann gibt es keine Probleme.
> 
> 

 

ja klappt bei mir auch einwandfrei.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Hier ebenfalls.

Aber warum als -r2? Ersetzt doch einfach das alte -r1, geht genauso. Sonst wird das doch nach dem nächsten Sync wieder überschrieben und dann downgegradet, wenn man es nicht gerade in ein Overlay packt...

----------

